# Hunting knife



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Since there is so much misunderstanding & not wanting to hijack anyone's thread I thought I'd post a new one.
A hunting knife (typical 5-8" fixed blade single edge sheath knife) is NOT for skinning anything. Like turning a bolt with pliers, it can be done but its not very efficient and is often a PITA. A small folding knife like a stockman's is far better. Even the slightly bigger trailing point "skinners" are less efficient IME.
A hunting knife is not for gutting the kill either. For all the same reasons a small stockman's or other small folder is better.
A hunting knife is not for butchering the game. The blade is too thick and the wrong shape for cleanly & easily boning out meat. A boning knife (shaped like a heavy fillet knife) is far more efficient. Likewise for cutting through bones for bone in steak a saw is far more effective.
So what is a hunting knife for?
A huntin knife is a primary killing weapon just like a broad head or a bullet. Before the advent of descent firearms, most gentlemen hunted using dogs (and raptors for small game). Sight hounds were used for catching game quickly. Scent hounds were purposely bred for cold noses & open mouths to drag it out a bit for sport. And certain bulldogges, mastives & their mixes with sighthounds were also used, especially on boar, bear & auroch. Either way the dogs generally didn't kill the game. That was still the hunter's job. In the case of some particularly dangerous game like bear, boar or elch (European moose) a spear or sword might be used. However most commonly a medium to large knife like a scramax was used.
With the adoption of firearms as a gentlemen's hunting tool, the knife was generally no longer needed. However the tradition of carrying the knife has outlived the memory of why.
Knife & dogs is still a great way of taking big game. I have taken hogs & whitetail this way. Never lost a wounded animal yet. Eventually I hope to add several other species of big game to the list.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's some favorites of mine:

I had my neighbor forge me this Nessmuk pattern out of L6 with a convex edge. It is great for skinning and the blade will also butcher being only 1/8" thick










This is a really handy blade for cleaning a deer. It's got a small blade to open a gutting blade, a saw for the pelvis and a main blade that is spring loaded.









I also really love this little blade for gutting. It's 1/8" D2 and the blade is 3/18" long. I find it great for gutting because with the short blade you have more control and less chance of accidentally cutting into something you don't want to.










This is another nessmuk pattern but even better for butchering as it's 3/32 nice and thin


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think were your going with this is that people now refer to a huge number of different knives as hunting knives , basically anything they might use or carry on a hunt 

I much prefer to use actual terms also so there is clarity 

however language has and does change significant over a few hundred years as do terms for things change as the uses for things and the things themselves change looking at history to see what the term and use of the time was is important.

think about a cart in the first century it was a 2 wheeled wooden tool for moving crops , produce , goods , or just about anything you can imagine and it remained that way for hundreds of years but even 2 hundred years ago no one had any idea what the modern shopping cart is or how we would be using the term cart today , it still means the old things although you may need to specify the period but it can also mean the new thing also.

when i think of a hunting knife i think of a knife that will be useful to finish an animal , gut it and cut anything else needed while on the hunt even though i will be using a bow or gun for my primary killing.

I like a knife with a tip that is close to the center line of the knife about 5 inches long tapered from edge to back of the blade and has a good grip , i like it to be good for a large range of tasks from cutting the sausage for my sandwich to spreading the mayo , to cutting the cheese as well as gutting a deer or cutting it's throat 

while i find a knife like my7 inch blade K-bar USMC almost effortlessly stabs in the neck between spine and wind pipe then slices out the front opening up the arteries and severing the wind pipe resulting in a quick finish to an animal , it is just a bit long when field dressing 

I recently made a knife using a Russel Green River hunter/camp knife blade blank , 1830s pattern , i have used it to do most every job i use a knife for except finish , gut or skin a deer and so far it is one of the most useful blade designs i have used I expect it will also preform these jobs well or well enough for the few times a year i preform these tasks.

when i get back to the house or camp i have other knives to debone and process the deer but when i am in field or forest hunting i am looking for a good all purpose gets all my jobs done knife and i think i am about as close as i am likely to get but time and use will tell


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

GCP,

I have one of the Green River Ripper blades I have yet to put a handle on but it looks to be a very handy blade!:rock:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

so far it has been very handy for everything i have tried , have to figure if they have been making it for just shy of 2 hundred years something must be right 

actually a lot of the roach bellies and trade knifes seem like fairly practical multi purpose designs 

the carbon steel turned a nice grey and picked up a unique patina pattern with regular use , i just wash it and dry it after use and slide it back in the sheath.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Did someone mention Nessmuk?
Hereâs my versions of a Nesmuk âtrioâ. I donât like the Nessmuk pattern knife, but my Bark River gets the job done. Also a huge fan of Convex edge.











GB Wildlife Hatchet
Bark River âHighland Specialâ
Northwoods Custom âGunstockâ

When big game hunting I normally carry the BR and the Northwoods.

When big game hunting I normally carry the BR and the Northwoods. Choking up on the 4â BR blade makes it a fairly decent skinner, and the thickness allows it to excel at camp chores. The A2 tool steel sharpens easily and stays that way. Pretty much a good all-around fixed blade

Chuck


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

To me a "hunting knife" is what ever I carry while
hunting that is convenient and useful for the job
at hand. I've skinned more than a few deer with a
hatchet of pocket knife, only because it was what 
I had. Generally I find a 3 to 5 inch blade and a hand
full of handle to work for most things. I trapped for 
a living for a long time. Probly skint as many dead
animals as anybody you know.








Sometimes I have a lil fun making knives.
Not lately though, too much heart trouble.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Always liked Buck , all configurations, folding, sheath, etc..have a few.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've always had something for knives since I was knee high to a short grasshopper. Used to carry a half dozen when I was a kid. The one on me at the moment is a Spyderco folder...a little bigger than ideal for me, but it suits it's purpose well. I like the clip, and the large hole on the blade, as well as how it portrudes. It makes for easy carry and easy opening, even with gloves on. When I'm horseback, I'm usually wearing ****** (short chaps) and I clip it on the inside of my waistband, so I don't have to fight to get it from being clipped to a pocket.










I've always had fun building some, as well as experimenting with different steels found around the place, or have ordered some steel from knifemaking suppliers when I wanted to make a blade for someone, and wanted a known steel.

I used to carry a sheath knife constantly since I wasn't in the public much. being the knife was a tool in constant use, in all weathers, in all times. They were in constant daily use...from skinning critters, earmarking, castrating, cutting twine or feedsacks, or emergency use, I've cut a couple of guys out of rope wrecks. I want them easily available for immediate use, and sharp as I can get them! And also a shape that lends itself to easy sharpening...ie...no curved points for me, or for practical carry anyway. I do use several curved cutting edges in my leather shop, though.

Here is one I packed for several years. I played with forging it out of a piece from a solid chainsaw bar. It held an edge well, but not as excellent as some steels. But the aspect from a using standpoint from my perspective, was excellent! It has a nice easily shapenable blade length, and a sharp point for piercing. I've used it for everything. The shape also lended itself well to making a scabbard that is self locking, just takes more of a pull than the weight of the blade itself, to clear the scabbard. I also like to reach to near the point of the blade with my thumb, in many instances, to control the depth of cut.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Might add... a knife has to stout enough to suit it's purpose. I've seen some crafted blades that are close to 1/4" thick, that are called hunting knives? A little to much on the excessive side for me. A bud gave me a "Knives of Alaska" blade, a few days ago. It's like a frieking cleaver! I think you could pry posts out of the ground with it! Seems like a waste of D2 however?

It's a fine knife, and I'm thankful for it, but I don't know why it came with a sheath with a belt loop? I can split a big deers pelvis with a small pocketknife!

Here's a back profile pic of the blade in the previous post. I havn't miked it. but I suppose the thickest part might be 1/8"?









I've cut a lot of horns off of young bovines. As they age, they get a bony interior. Some with a 2" diameter, it takes two hands, one pushing the other, for that size. Bigger ones, you cut around the base and knock them off with your hand or a boot kick before you sear them.

And no, it's not any more cruel than any other method of dehorning.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry, I'll try again?


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Alas, my favorite knife is no longer made...well not like it was ...the original Made-in-America carbon steel Schrade Sharpfinger is one of my favorite field knives.

Easy to bring back to sharp and felt good in my hand.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

A chicken deboning knife! It'll put everything mentioned above, plus more, to shame. Last year a cuz of mine killed a big old buck and asked me to help skin it out so he could save the cape for a mount. I went over there and he and all his friends had all kinds of hunting knives that was just worthless. I pulled out my chicken deboning knife and just amazed all the fellars there of the speed I could skin one out. 

The cuz that called me to come over had a great big Bowie style knife that he was proud to brag about giving $120 bucks for it. Worthless!!! But I didn't tell him that, didn't want to hurt his feelings.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

What the heck does a chicken deboning blade look like? Or was your post made in jest? I've caped a couple mulies out, but it wasn't as demanding as skinning bobcat feet out for full body mounts. They need a good point and a sharp edge!

I use Xacto blades on some projects in my leather shop. I'm to tight to throw them away, so they are always resharpened on the cardboard wheels on the grinder. I use those (cardboard wheels) for most every blade sharpening... if it's handy... otherwise, there is a big stone in the pickup, or a small diamond steel.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

littlejoe said:


> What the heck does a chicken deboning blade look like? They need a good point and a sharp edge!
> .


A deboning knife is what they use in chicken plants to fillet meat off the bones. They have a rubber handle and a very thin narrow blade of about 5 inches long. Not much to look at, but man are they great for skinning, filleting or deboning just about any animal. Great for skinning out critters to be mounted.


----------



## liteluvr (Dec 12, 2012)

littlejoe said:


> What the heck does a chicken deboning blade look like?


Think little paring knife.....
thin, short, pointed blade.

Here's a skinner I started working on a few months back. Been too busy to get back on it.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> so far it has been very handy for everything i have tried , have to figure if they have been making it for just shy of 2 hundred years something must be right .


What I like about them- the blade is thin. Hard to find a knife with a thin blade these days.

Speaking of Roach Bellies here is a very neat little roach belly scandi of mine.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Hollowdweller said:


> What I like about them- the blade is thin. Hard to find a knife with a thin blade these days.


nice roach bellies 

not only is the blade thin but it is tapered the entire blade 

one task many knives fail at is slicing cheese , but i have found a knife with a taper the hole blade and somewhat thin does the best at slicing cheese 

cheese is very important here , we live in the cheesiest of cheese land we have more master cheese makers in Wisconsin than the rest of the country and the majority of them are withing 30 miles of me , I live in an old cheese makers house 

most knives can slice enough for a sandwich before binding but when i make sandwiches or much of anything it's X5 the knife still sliding thru a block on the last slice is a winner 

then grab the sausage and start slicing that , give it a wipe and spread the mayo , cut the pickle slice the sandwich and your ready for lunch 

i clean a few deer a year , i eat lunch almost every day.

my wife used to ask if i had my knife on me , to which the response was , am i wearing pants , now she just asks if i am wearing pants and i hand her the knife 

she has her own but mine seems to always be so handy


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah a lot of knives are now TOO THICK I think. I think as far as customs it must be easier to grind them thick.

I have this Busse Game Warden 2" blade and the thing is like .220 thick. It's like a wedge trying to cut a potato.


----------

